# Food Shortages?!



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

There are more and more and more youtube videos popping up about food shortages and food price increases.

Seems like if there is going to be shortages it is dragging on...........................and on............and on................

not sure if it will be food shortages or delivery problems???? or if anything like that will happen


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Perhaps in the cities, where there are different grocery stores to choose from things don’t look too bad.
When you are in an area, however, that is only served by Southeastern Grocers, things are different.
Big empty spots on shelves, big name brands are relegated to small amounts in favor of the “house brand”. 
It has been like this for several years. They even “remodeled “ the stores making the aisles wider and shelves not as tall, to disguise the fact that there just weren’t as many choices anymore.

My wife could see hard times coming when Biden got elected , even before the pandemic started in February 2020, and quietly began to increase our back stock from one year to three years.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Strange, isn't it... the ripple effect that occurs when a "just in time" economy is forced to a grinding halt for "15 days to flatten the curve".
It's almost like the economy is a magically delicate marvel of modern society that runs like a clock when left to the normal activities of a mostly capitalist doctrine.
But when you screw with it, the dominos begin to fall. Small ones at first, and BIG ones as the cascade continues.


----------



## Echo47 (Aug 11, 2021)

Not sure if it's due to my proximity to a major port, but we've only seen shortages for a brief time, & most were razor focused around the initial shutdowns. Nowadays the only shortages you see are the ones that everyone knows about, like deep freezers & water heaters, while that was a thing.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

North America’s largest wholesale food distributor forced to delay, pause service to various customers


Sysco CEO Kevin Hourican noted that the company was able to hire over 6,000 associates in the second half of fiscal 2021. Still, the company still needs to increase its workforce.




www.foxbusiness.com





North America’s largest wholesale food distributor, Sysco, has had to delay or pause service to a "limited number of customers" in various locations around the country due to unprecedented labor shortages.


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

At the local grocer a few weeks ago, there were some shelves that were not fully stocked. I went there two days ago and was surprised that most shelves were full! Well, except for dog and cat food.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

ItsJustMe said:


> Well, except for dog and cat food.


Yeah, the dog food shortage is weird.
And, the prices have skyrocketed.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Aside from price increases, mostly normal around my area. Albeit, the base commissary still unable to stock shelves at the end of the month. 

The job I retired from involved ocean transport research. Which also overlapped into trucking.
Currently, container transport prices are up nearly 3 fold, congestion on the west (a-hem) Left-Coast is partly to blame for slow imports... and my daughter (works for a global shipping company) sez there are not enough truckers to move consumables.


----------



## starsky (Dec 6, 2020)

Maine-Marine said:


> There are more and more and more youtube videos popping up about food shortages and food price increases.
> 
> Seems like if there is going to be shortages it is dragging on...........................and on............and on................
> 
> not sure if it will be food shortages or delivery problems???? or if anything like that will happen


i live here in new york city, and its no joke, i went to buy alot of water and 70 percent of the water was gone, and tiolet paper, has been only at 40 percent capacity since covid started. Not only that companies are slick making packages smaller, but charging up to 15-25 percent more. Stock up now folks.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I haven't seen any food prices _dramatically_ going up except for beef steaks (but sales are still going on at good prices every 4 weeks or so). Mind you, we're still in the middle of an election.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

I’ve noticed empty and sparsely stocked shelves in our local grocery store and DG (the closest town to me has 1100 people so the stores aren’t very big). There’s larger stores 30 miles away and I’ve seen shortages there also. Some prices are up but not too bad here yet.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Went shopping relatively early this morning so I had the best chance of seeing full shelves. Besides stocking Spam and other canned meats for the future, I also enjoy Spam in some of our meals, so I usually pick up a few cans. Today, zero Spam, zero canned chicken, zero canned beef, and 3 cans of Tuna, which I grabbed. Think I'll swing into the grocery on the other side of town, later today and see how they're doing.
At least there was a fair amount of TP.


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> At least there was a fair amount of TP


Well it's really important to be stocked up on butt wipers.

I heard about a guy that went hunting out in the woods with some friends and he had to take an el dumpo and they didn't have any TP

So one of the guys tells him to just use a dollar.

After being behind the tree for a few moments doing his business, the guy peeked out from behind the tree and said to his buddies... "Hey, I'm about 35 cents short, can I borrow some change from somebody?"


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Yesterday was my shopping day. It’s about the same here except no Tang yesterday. That was at WM. The commissary actually seemed pretty well stocked yesterday.


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

Labor shortages = eventually increased labor cost
Increased gas prices = increased costs at ALL levels, farm to retail store
Increased costs = Increased prices at the store.
Latest numbers are in the 8-9% range.

Thanks a lot Biden voters and Never Trumpers. . . .


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

Echo47 said:


> Not sure if it's due to my proximity to a major port, but we've only seen shortages for a brief time, & most were razor focused around the initial shutdowns. Nowadays the only shortages you see are the ones that everyone knows about, like deep freezers & water heaters, while that was a thing.


Arkansas was relatively spared during the COVID lockdown, compared to more populated areas on the coasts. I have friends and relatives in those places and we got off easy. Probably because of proximity to food producers. Tyson was actually giving away truckloads of meat to needy families because they couldn't ship the stuff longer distances. The length of the supply chain matters, and this will vary depending on what you want need (or want).


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

BennyMG1 said:


> Yesterday was my shopping day. It’s about the same here *except no Tang* yesterday.


That's a good thing. . . Right?


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

wjv said:


> That's a good thing. . . Right?


Nooooo!!!! Tang is a miracle drink. It cures everything


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

oh that kind of Tang


----------

